# Pubs Near Belgrave



## aaronpetersen (2/6/11)

The wife and kids are going on Puffing Billy on Sunday, which of course means that I am too. In an attempt to add a silver lining to that dark cloud, I had convinced the wife that we should have lunch at Oscar's Ale House as I've never been there but have heard good things. I've just discovered that they're not open for lunch and am bitterly disappointed  . What sort of pub doesn't do Sunday lunch?! To try to ease my disappointment I'm on the hunt for another place to get a decent drink while I'm out that way. Are there any other decent pubs near Belgrave, or between Belgrave and Eastlink, that have good beer, reasonable food, are kid friendly, and are open for lunch on Sundays?


----------



## haysie (2/6/11)

AaronP said:


> The wife and kids are going on Puffing Billy on Sunday, which of course means that I am too. In an attempt to add a silver lining to that dark cloud, I had convinced the wife that we should have lunch at Oscar's Ale House as I've never been there but have heard good things. I've just discovered that they're not open for lunch and am bitterly disappointed  . What sort of pub doesn't do Sunday lunch?! To try to ease my disappointment I'm on the hunt for another place to get a decent drink while I'm out that way. Are there any other decent pubs near Belgrave, or between Belgrave and Eastlink, that have good beer, reasonable food, are kid friendly, and are open for lunch on Sundays?



McCawbers Tavern about 500mtrs along the Belgrave/Monbulk Rd is a real gem for lunch. Ambience is old style English Tavern, lantern lighting, open fire, barrels for tables. Certainly not as many beers as Oscars, but you can get a Speckled Hen, Guinesss, Newcastle Brown, and all the James Squire (well some) on tap.

edit, a Sunday you may well need to book, its generally pretty packed out and a band starts mid arvo usally.


----------



## kenlock (2/6/11)

Question: Why the hell wouldn't an 'Ale House' be open on a Sunday in a weekend tourist area??????

Surely, it could close early in the week.

:blink:


----------



## haysie (2/6/11)

kenlock said:


> Question: Why the hell wouldn't an 'Ale House' be open on a Sunday in a weekend tourist area??????
> 
> Surely, it could close early in the week.
> 
> :blink:



You have to ask BelgraveBrewer that one. The mind does boggle though?


----------



## peaky (2/6/11)

I'd go to Oscars heaps more often if it was open at lunch time. Not much chance of me getting up there on a Sunday at 5pm when it opens, I'm too full of my own beer by that time of the day! :chug:


----------



## aaronpetersen (2/6/11)

haysie said:


> McCawbers Tavern about 500mtrs along the Belgrave/Monbulk Rd is a real gem for lunch. Ambience is old style English Tavern, lantern lighting, open fire, barrels for tables. Certainly not as many beers as Oscars, but you can get a Speckled Hen, Guinesss, Newcastle Brown, and all the James Squire (well some) on tap.
> 
> edit, a Sunday you may well need to book, its generally pretty packed out and a band starts mid arvo usally.



Thanks Haysie, that place looks like a pretty good substitute.


----------



## Rotgut (2/6/11)

Not actually on your way back to Eastlink, but a short drive up the hills is Kelly's Bar & Kitchen in Olinda. 

Nice Sunday session guaranteed!

 [URL="http://craftypint.com/beer/bar/kelly-s-bar-kitchen/"]http://craftypint.com/beer/bar/kelly-s-bar-kitchen/ [/URL]


----------



## dougsbrew (2/6/11)

not sure on the timetable of train, but i think it gets to gembrook around lunchtime - gembrook pub - theres a playground not far away, open fire place in pub. another spot is at the end of wellington road - paradise hotel, good birdlife on decking keep kids amused while you get yourself beered.


----------



## Adam Howard (2/6/11)

dougsbrew said:


> not sure on the timetable of train, but i think it gets to gembrook around lunchtime - gembrook pub - theres a playground not far away, open fire place in pub. another spot is at the end of wellington road - paradise hotel, good birdlife on decking keep kids amused while you get yourself beered.



I'm from Gembrook and would personally suggest avoiding the pub for two reasons. 1) It is run by an idiot. 2) They don't serve any proper beers. Just CUB stuff basically. It used to be fantastic and everyone would go and you could get good food but around 6 years ago it changed hands and has gone downhill ever since.

Pretty shite that I won't even drink in my town's pub but oh well. I've been contemplating a brewpub :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (3/6/11)

Hi AaronP,

Sorry to hear you are going to miss us on Sunday. If you are still in the area at 5pm, drop in.

Your best bet will be the Macawber Tavern for a decent meal and an ok beer, or, another 20 minute drive up the hill to Kellys on the Hill for an even better beer & cider collection. Not much else in the area I'm afraid. 

We spent months opening up at 1pm on sunday but just did not get the crowd to cover costs. We may try again once the weather gets warmer and put on some afternoon music as well. 

You'd think there would be a good tourist market up here, but we'd be lucky if 1% of business came from Puffing Billy and other tourism in the area. They are either families driving with exhausted kids or bus loads of tourists on a tight schedule. I can't tell you how many times I've seen a dads eyes light up when they walk past Oscar's Alehouse only to be shut down quickly by mom.

Cheers,
Belgrave Brewer


----------

